# weight loss while breastfeeding twins input from all moms!



## 413twinmom (Apr 14, 2010)

Hello Mammas...I am currently breastfeeding my twin babies- and am beginning to wonder when I will start losing weight! They are 3 months old, but except for the initial weight loss right after they were born, not a pound is budging! I was wondering what everyone's experience has been, knowing that of course everyone is different. Here are my theories 1) not enough physical activity; I am exercising only 3 times weekly (pilates) because I am so busy with these babies- that may be the issue, but I am told that you burn a ton of calories while breastfeeding, so I guess I thought I'd get some of it off that way. 2) My babies are small still (8# and 9#) so maybe they are just not drinking enough yet for me to be burning so much...OR 3) maybe I'm not eating enough? My midwife is suggesting I eat 4000calories daily, which I have not come close to yet- its just a ton of food!

Thoughts/experiences?


----------



## averlee (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi! I don't have twins, but still thought I'd share my weight loss experience.

I weighed about 125 pre-pregnancy, my midwives hoped I'd put on 40 pounds by week 40. By week 37 I'd gained 36 pounds, struggling to gain each one, and they called it "good enough" and stopped weighing me. But I'm pretty sure I weighed 160 just before I went into labor.

During the birth I dropped about half of what I'd gained- baby, placenta, amniotic fliud, and about 2 gallons of pee, poop, sweat, blood, tears, and puke! Seriously, I was 145 the next day. Where I stayed the whole first year! Not one bottle, and not one additional pound dropped...I did however, eat like a hog, as was needed to make all the milk I needed and also rebuild bone density & everything.

First year, lost no pounds, Baby's second birthday, I'd lost 5 pounds. (still nursing) Baby's third birthday, I was down to 135. My daughter is now 3 and a half, I'm still nursing, and just last week I got back into my pre-pregnancy pants, though I now actually weigh 129- I've proclaimed the last of the baby weight gone! My shape is different- bigger butt & hips & thighs- but I'm actually skinnier through the ribs, face, arms, than I was before baby.

A lot of detail I realize. But the basic idea is, it wasn't until after my daughter's 3rd birthday that I dropped all the poundage. I've always been thin & pretty healthy & active, and I didn't do anything to try to lose weight.


----------



## 413twinmom (Apr 14, 2010)

that is really helpful- I guess I had an expectation that it would slowly melt away (especially with my marathon nursing- which I had been told over and over is a major calorie burner) - but I get now that many women take a while and in fact don't really lose until they are done nursing!


----------



## Amandamarie (May 2, 2006)

I don't have twins either, but here's my experience:

With my dd, I didn't start losing weight until after she weaned (at 2 years) I walked 6 days a week, ate mostly healthy and no soda or juice, just water, while nursing. My ds is 15 months old and the same thing. I'm being patient because I know I will eventually drop the weight. I can't do any kind of dieting anyway while nursing. I get really shakey and irritable and it effects my milk supply. My ds doesn't eat many solids yet and he's teething, so he's nursing all the times. Makes me super hungry. I just make sure it's healthy food, rather than empty calories.

My Mom had a different experience. She lost all her weight while nursing. We also had different experiences with morning sickness. I had hypermesis with all my pregnancies and she had very little nausea.


----------



## Tubbs (Feb 4, 2019)

Ok no offense just wondering how do any of you find the time to exercise. I hardly have time for anything. just to be able to take a shower has been difficult. I have no help with my twins Its just me. I have gotten huge and very sad about being so fat. when I was pregnant with them I needed to gain weight but could not cause I was so sick. Than when I had them i lost some weight but quickly gained weight. I believe so much in breastfeeding but so tired of being so fat. I try not to over eat all I mainly drink is water and I try to move around when I can. but to exercise. I want to. I really miss it. I have been active my whole life but now its difficult. it drives me crazy to hear other mother's of twins say they have all this time to exercise, clean their house, have their makeup down and hair. it makes me feel so bad about myself cause I can not get anything done. I just feel so bad! 
I was not even able to go back to my 6 week postpartum check up. Babies are now 5 months and it's been so overwhelming!! A single baby is not to bad but I have found having twins to be extremely difficult. I could breast feed one baby and sleep so much but with 2 I can never sleep. i just want some sleep some weight loss and some hope... I lost hope. 
see these are my 7th children. ages are 21, 20, 17, 8 and 12, 5 months. yes my twins came as a huge surprise because i thought I was being careful. with all my other children I breastfeed them and exercised alot! I kept myself very skinny for years upon years but now it's so different from.just having a singleton. I love all my children and I am lucky for each one. It's just been a very stressful time in my life and I sure hope it will get better. Thank you. Blessed be to all mothers


----------

